# New bridge



## David-Stockwell

HI!!
Decided to start a new bridge even though I am slowing down!!:dunno:
When finished it will be a Deck truss and Deck girder combo bridge in N scale.
This is what I've done so far!!:smilie_daumenpos: It will be a very long time before it's finished. Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Not ready to retire yet?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not ready to retire yet?


Hi gunrunner!! No retirement yet! Got a lot of wood to use up and figure I'll just build some of my own design at my leisure!!! Just not taking any orders.:thumbsdown: If I don't feel like working,:dunno: it can just set there!!hwell:


----------



## DonR

Greatest admiration for your work.

I just don't know how you do it in N scale.
I have to have extra magnification for HO.

Don


----------



## Big Ed

You got me all excited..............can you guess why?


----------



## David-Stockwell

DonR said:


> Greatest admiration for your work.
> 
> I just don't know how you do it in N scale.
> I have to have extra magnification for HO.
> 
> Don





big ed said:


> You got me all excited..............can you guess why?


Hi Don, THANKS I use magnifying glasses also!!

Hi big ed, Please control yourself! I dunno:dunno: I could only guess that you think it will be a moveable bridge!! No such luck!!
Here's another update!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi big ed, Please control yourself! I dunno:dunno: I could only guess that you think it will be a moveable bridge!! No such luck!!


Now you know I wouldn't ask that. 
I was excited about what color it will be.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Now you know I wouldn't ask that.
> I was excited about what color it will be.


Hi big ed, YEAH RIGHT!! The color will be a light grey with dark red walkways and railings. I know it looks a little on the blueish side. The first post is closer to the real color.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Red, White & Blue would be nice, patriotic too. :smilie_daumenpos:

Sell it on the fourth of July. 

I am blueprinting out plans for a O scale swing bridge. Actually sketching a plan. 
I might take one of my Lionel bridges and try to make it swing. I think a swing would be easier then a lift bridge.

I might paint it red, White & Blue too.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Red, White & Blue would be nice, patriotic too. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Sell it on the fourth of July.
> 
> I am blueprinting out plans for a O scale swing bridge. Actually sketching a plan.
> I might take one of my Lionel bridges and try to make it swing. I think a swing would be easier then a lift bridge.
> 
> I might paint it red, White & Blue too.


Think I'll stick to the grey color for my bridge!! GOOD LUCK!! with the design of your bridge, no mater what color you decide to paint it!!:appl: I remember a diesel engine one year sometime in the 1980's that was painted red, white and blue. They had it pulling the Southern Pacific Daylight passenger train up the California coast and they brought out the old Daylight Northern 4-8-4 steam locomotive and put it in the lead.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

*latest update*

Here's another update of the bridge I'm working on. Got the Deck truss finished and also the Deck girders. Nest got to make the stringers assembly for the track and put a ll the parts together.
cheers, Dave


----------



## Fire21

SA-WEET!!! Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Another major right-of-way works project nears completion.


----------



## David-Stockwell

Fire21 said:


> SA-WEET!!! Excellent craftsmanship.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Another major right-of-way works project nears completion.


Thanks much Fire21

Hi gunrunner, Not quite, but it's almost near the end!!:stroke: The walkways are not even started and the piers are still up in the air as far as the design is concerned.

Dave


----------



## DonR

I'm totally in awe of anyone who can
do that kind of work in N scale.

Don


----------



## David-Stockwell

DonR said:


> I'm totally in awe of anyone who can
> do that kind of work in N scale.
> 
> Don


Hi Don, Thank you!! Just takes a lot patience and good magnifying glasses!!:laugh:

Dave


----------



## Model Train Structures

I agree with Don; kudos to you for a great job working in N scale.

D.A.


----------



## Big Ed

DonR said:


> I'm totally in awe of anyone who can
> do that kind of work in N scale.
> 
> Don





Model Train Structures said:


> I agree with Don; kudos to you for a great job working in N scale.
> 
> D.A.



If you think N is hard to make, you should have seen his Z scale bridge then.:smilie_daumenpos:

The only thing missing was a motor to make it lift or swing.


----------



## David-Stockwell

*Oopps!!!*

Think I'm getting too old for this sort of stuff!!!:thumbsdown: Started to post the assembly and realized I had assembled the Girders to the wrong side of the truss section!!
Put then on the bottom instead of the top. :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
Now I've got take it apart and reassemble the Girders and stringers to the truss.
Major goof-up!!!:smilie_daumenneg:
Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Gotta' keep away from the brew until the work is done! 

I guess it isn't as close to done as I figured...


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gotta' keep away from the brew until the work is done!
> 
> I guess it isn't as close to done as I figured...


Hi gunrunner, Wish that were so about the brew!!! but in reality I have no excuse for the screw-up!! Yeah it's still a long way off from bieng done. Haven't yet come up with the idea for the pier design??:stroke:
Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Given what I've seen in the past, I'm pretty sure you'll come up with something pretty impressive, not to worry.


----------



## tjcruiser

I'll jump into the old-n-senile boat with you, Dave ...

My coworkers are building a carbon fiber sailboat keel to my design. Somehow, I flip-flopped the port and starboard internal foam spar pieces today. Minor snafu, but caught only after the fact.

Your bridge and my boat ...

Dohh!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ, I'd think you'd know Port from Starboard by now.


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Given what I've seen in the past, I'm pretty sure you'll come up with something pretty impressive, not to worry.





tjcruiser said:


> I'll jump into the old-n-senile boat with you, Dave ...
> 
> My coworkers are building a carbon fiber sailboat keel to my design. Somehow, I flip-flopped the port and starboard internal foam spar pieces today. Minor snafu, but caught only after the fact.
> 
> Your bridge and my boat ...
> 
> Dohh!
> 
> TJ





gunrunnerjohn said:


> TJ, I'd think you'd know Port from Starboard by now.


Hi tj, I believe we all make mistakes once in a while and it is possible that mine was due to being senile!!hwell: I think yours just has to be considered a BO-BO and let it go at that! Since you are half my age I don't think your mistake could be even close to a senile mistake !!

Hi gunrunner, If someone hasn't been in the Navy, it's not that big a deal to confuse port from starboard!!! :stroke:
Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

TJ is a boat builder, if he doesn't know port from starboard, we're in deep trouble! 

Starboard is on the left, right?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> TJ is a boat builder, if he doesn't know port from starboard, we're in deep trouble!
> 
> Starboard is on the left, right?


Your trying to confuse me aren't you gunrunner???? Are you saying the starboard side is the left or the right???:dunno: The left side is Port and the right side is starboard!!

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Standing on a vessel facing the bow (the front), Portside is on your left, Red lights on the left of the vessel. 
Starboard is on your right, Green lights on the right side of the vessel. 

Most drivers seats are on the Port side in a speedboat.
To go Aft is the rear of the vessel, Matey. Which is the Stern.
Amidships is towards the middle of the vessel.
athwartships: toward the sides of a vessel,

Now hoist the mainsail and lets get get the bridge underway.
Who cares if it is upside down, backwards. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ed, you're no fun! I had Dave going there for a bit...


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Standing on a vessel facing the bow (the front), Portside is on your left, Red lights on the left of the vessel.
> Starboard is on your right, Green lights on the right side of the vessel.
> 
> Most drivers seats are on the Port side in a speedboat.
> To go Aft is the rear of the vessel, Matey. Which is the Stern.
> Amidships is towards the middle of the vessel.
> athwartships: toward the sides of a vessel,
> 
> Now hoist the mainsail and lets get get the bridge underway.
> Who cares if it is upside down, backwards. :laugh:


Don't know nothin about hoisting a mainsail??:dunno: When I was in the Navy, we fired up the boilers, started the main engines and got underway!!!!:laugh: I attached a couple of pictures of our ship (USS Eaton, DDE510) after a fender bender with the Battleship,Wiscon sin!!



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Ed, you're no fun! I had Dave going there for a bit...


I straightened out Ed a bit!!!

Dave


----------



## Big Ed

They had boilers back then?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Here's some matching pictures for you Dave. This was on our second Med cruise at night. The Newman K. Perry rammed us near the bow.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> They had boilers back then?


Hey Ed, just what years do you think I was in the Navy??:cheeky4:



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's some matching pictures for you Dave. This was on our second Med cruise at night. The Newman K. Perry rammed us near the bow.
> 
> View attachment 36919
> 
> 
> View attachment 36920


Hi gunrunner, You must have been in the navy at a similar time as me!! That is a very old Carrier!!! I was there from 1955 to 1959. Spent my last year on shore duty while the ship was in dry dock being repaired.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was in from 1961 to 1966. Two Med cruises and a little two month vacation in Guantanamo Bay for readiness training. The rest of the time we were in Mayport. At the time, the Shangri-La was a front-line carrier.


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Hey Ed, just what years do you think I was in the Navy??:cheeky4:


I thought it was one of these that you served on? 
Sails and powered. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I was in from 1961 to 1966. Two Med cruises and a little two month vacation in Guantanamo Bay for readiness training. The rest of the time we were in Mayport. At the time, the Shangri-La was a front-line carrier.


Hi gunrunner, Thanks for the info. Guess collisions were not uncommon!!



big ed said:


> I thought it was one of these that you served on?
> Sails and powered. :smilie_daumenpos:
> View attachment 36995


Hi big ed, Apparently you figured I was not only old, but "ANCIENT"!:stroke:

Have a nice day!!:cheeky4:

Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi gunrunner, Thanks for the info. Guess collisions were not uncommon!!


Not uncommon, but career ending events!


----------



## Big Ed

David-Stockwell said:


> Hi gunrunner, Thanks for the info. Guess collisions were not uncommon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi big ed, Apparently you figured I was not only old, but "ANCIENT"!:stroke:
> 
> Have a nice day!!:cheeky4:
> 
> Dave



I believe that is what you told me a long time ago.
I am not only old, but "ANCIENT".
Didn't you say that?
Or did you forget?


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not uncommon, but career ending events!


Yeah, your right!! Our Captain lost his job!!hwell:


big ed said:


> I believe that is what you told me a long time ago.
> I am not only old, but "ANCIENT".
> Didn't you say that?
> Or did you forget?


Guess I "FORGOT THAT"!!!:stroke: 

Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell

Well I finally got the girders switched to the top side, added a few more details and built and mounted the walkways. Piers and abutments next!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

Hello, Mr Stockwell.

It looks magnificent. :smilie_daumenpos:

You sure are milking this build, huh? 
It is taking you a while to build this little bridge.
You better finish it before the buyer changes their mind. 

What is holding you up?
No chicken in the stores, for building the piers? 
Or are you saving up so you can buy some chicken, man the price is almost up near sirloin! 

Looks great David. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Hello, Mr Stockwell.
> 
> It looks magnificent. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> You sure are milking this build, huh?
> It is taking you a while to build this little bridge.
> You better finish it before the buyer changes their mind.
> 
> What is holding you up?
> No chicken in the stores, for building the piers?
> Or are you saving up so you can buy some chicken, man the price is almost up near sirloin!
> 
> Looks great David. :smilie_daumenpos:


HEY!! Buddy ed, Thanks loads for your appraisal of my work!! Haven't been in a hurry to
finish it!!:stroke: Got no buyer for this one. Also got plenty of meat trays for my piers and abutments Before I do any selling I'm going to build 4 or 5 more various bridges in N scale and then decide whether I will sell them or use them I a layout I'm thinking about having built for me. Just haven't made the final decision on the layout yet. 
Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, it's right side up again.


----------



## Big Ed

Your going to have a train layout? Have someone build it for you? 

Well I bet it will be filled with ALL kinds of cool bridges.:smilie_daumenpos:

Maybe even a motorized draw bridge :smilie_daumenpos: with the little house on top complete with a blinking red light on the top. Don't forget the green and red markers for the tug boats and boat traffic.
Hell I bet you could do a real nice one for your personal layout, it would look nice.
I am not kidding, I kid you not. You do like the drawbridge I posted, right?:smokin::thumbsup:

I was looking at something and thought of you, do you jump up and down on the bridges to test your bridge strength? Or add 100 or more pounds of weight while the span is suspended over the gap? 
Or do you just use a machine to test? 








Check this site out Dave,
http://www.garrettsbridges.com/testing/how-to-test-your-model-bridge/

I got my David Stockwell bridge mounted on the wall on the other side of the basement now. I ran the length of the wall crossing over to the other side but am hung up on the return loop. I have the electric box I have to keep open over there and the loop sticks out too far into the basement. So I am sort of in stuck mode right now.
I might move it over to near my ROCK and work the ROCKS waterfall into it somehow.

For those who don't know, My David Stockwell Bridge thread here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154
My Rock thread here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314

And for anyone looking for a custom bridge you can't go wrong with David.:smokin::thumbsup:
Just don't ask him to build you a motorized bridge.


----------



## rkenney

Is this what you call 'A Bridge Too Far'? 

Bridge looks great!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## David-Stockwell

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, it's right side up again.


Hi gunrunner, Yep I've got it right this time. I've attached the final photo's of the bridge



big ed said:


> Your going to have a train layout? Have someone build it for you?
> 
> Well I bet it will be filled with ALL kinds of cool bridges.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> Maybe even a motorized draw bridge :smilie_daumenpos: with the little house on top complete with a blinking red light on the top. Don't forget the green and red markers for the tug boats and boat traffic.
> Hell I bet you could do a real nice one for your personal layout, it would look nice.
> I am not kidding, I kid you not. You do like the drawbridge I posted, right?:smokin::thumbsup:
> 
> I was looking at something and thought of you, do you jump up and down on the bridges to test your bridge strength? Or add 100 or more pounds of weight while the span is suspended over the gap?
> Or do you just use a machine to test?
> Nope!!:thumbsdown: Nothing like that!!:smilie_daumenneg:
> View attachment 37344
> 
> 
> Check this site out Dave,
> http://www.garrettsbridges.com/testing/how-to-test-your-model-bridge/
> 
> I got my David Stockwell bridge mounted on the wall on the other side of the basement now. I ran the length of the wall crossing over to the other side but am hung up on the return loop. I have the electric box I have to keep open over there and the loop sticks out too far into the basement. So I am sort of in stuck mode right now.
> I might move it over to near my ROCK and work the ROCKS waterfall into it somehow.
> That sounds like you have finished all the details on the bridge.:thumbsup:
> 
> For those who don't know, My David Stockwell Bridge thread here,
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13154
> My Rock thread here,
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314
> 
> And for anyone looking for a custom bridge you can't go wrong with David.:smokin::thumbsup:
> Just don't ask him to build you a motorized bridge.


Well big ed I've attached a sketch of the layout with the final pictures of the bridge. Yes I need someone else to build it for me. I can't do that kind of work anymore.hwell: Plus if it is going to be DCC, I know nothing about that??:dunno: Probably cost me a fortune!!




rkenney said:


> Is this what you call 'A Bridge Too Far'?
> 
> 
> Bridge looks great!:smilie_daumenpos:


Hi rkenney, Thanks and no it's just another of my bridges, but I'm planning on using this one maybe!!
Here's all the pic's


----------



## Big Ed

Do you have any trains to put on it?


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> Do you have any trains to put on it?


Hi big ed, I sold off all my engines, rolling stock, and structures from my last layout in 2007 so I am beginning from scratch again. I will probably put in a post on the forum first for some steam locos and some freight cars and see if anyone has some stuff they want to dispose of!! If not, then try EBAY and some online hobby shops.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed

You going to treat us to a build thread too, right?

I see a nice spot for the drawbridge where the vehicular road goes over the river.:thumbsup:
It doesn't need a motor, just the center circular piece where the turning gears are. see the picture?

Building it would be a piece of cake for a Master bridge builder like yourself. :smokin::thumbsup: 









This picture came from the Bridge hunter, more are there.

Listed under, Victory Bridge, Middlesex County, New Joisey in the Bridge Hunter.
It has the little house on it too.


----------



## David-Stockwell

big ed said:


> You going to treat us to a build thread too, right?
> 
> I see a nice spot for the drawbridge where the vehicular road goes over the river.:thumbsup:
> It doesn't need a motor, just the center circular piece where the turning gears are. see the picture?
> 
> Building it would be a piece of cake for a Master bridge builder like yourself. :smokin::thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 37364
> 
> 
> This picture came from the Bridge hunter, more are there.
> 
> Listed under, Victory Bridge, Middlesex County, New Joisey in the Bridge Hunter.
> It has the little house on it too.


Hi ed, There won't be much of a build thread unless I receive pictures from the builder:dunno: And what ever it is won't be for along time!!hwell: don't know when I will have it started yet. That bridge you showed me crosses a big river!! mine is just a little mountain stream!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Dirtytom

This my first attempt of a bridge. It was copied off the lift bridge that goes over The Teche in Morgan City. It is a lift bridge but have no idea how to model the lift. The whole bridge is lifted 50 feet off Teche. It normally stays and only closes when train comes,

DT


----------



## Big Ed

Dirtytom said:


> This my first attempt of a bridge. It was copied off the lift bridge that goes over The Teche in Morgan City. It is a lift bridge but have no idea how to model the lift. The whole bridge is lifted 50 feet off Teche. It normally stays and only closes when train comes,
> 
> DT


Easy Tom, you got to make some kind of towers. Are you going to add a motor?

This is a famous one in NJ. I got more pictures somewhere.


----------



## Big Ed

I could not find any lift bridges like that in the area you quote? I see a lot of swing bridges down there, you know what they are?
You have a picture or link showing it?

Or instead of what I posted above are you talking about it lifting this way?


----------



## Big Ed

As you didn't list what state it was in I found this one in Morgan city. Louisiana?

Is this the one?


----------



## Big Ed

Hmmm, so he leaves and stays silent to my questions, as normal. 
Must have me on the ignore list, never answers me? :dunno:

Oh well, I tried. :smokin:


----------



## Dirtytom

Sorry Big Ed, my baby son is in the VA with PTSD .....very worried about him so I spent the evening with him. ..yes that is the bridge I copied.. It is over the Atachaflyia but it gets you to the Teche. As the picture shows, it stays open.... Trying to figure out how to model the lift towers..way to complicated for this dumb Cajun 

Again sorry for not responding sooner..


----------



## Fire21

God bless your son, and here's praying he recovers quickly!!


----------



## Dirtytom

Here is Walters Bridge kit..looks big but HO it's 150x36. Nice kit good instructions, just have to use clamps to hold in place but very pleased...have over 200 pieces left over?

Son is doing better but he has lots of legal problems to get thru. I talked to his Platoon Leader and Company Commander and they are writing letters on his behalf. I do not understand PTSD, but in the VA ward found a couple of Vietnam Vets, they are a little younger than me and they are gone! I was 23 when they activated me in '65, I quess my time working on drilling rigs and seeing horrible accidents while in college helped prepare me for what I went thru?

God Bless our active and former active duty service members.

DT


----------



## Magic

The bridge looks super. :smilie_daumenpos:

Sorry to hear about your son, It's hard to understand but people handle stressful situations differently, some come through it fine and others just don't. It's not their fault just human nature. 

Magic


----------



## Model Train Structures

Positive thoughts and prayers for you, your son, and family. God Bless.
D.A.


----------



## scaleddown

DirtyTom: Years ago I was involved with the Agent Orange Class Assistance Program. I helped modify the homes of Vietnam veterans who were exposed to agent orange and had children born with spina bifida. What was alarming to me at that time was the amount of our vets who went untreated for PTSD. There was a stigma against seeking help back then. I am very happy to hear your son is taking a pro-active role in seeking help. He can't do it by himself. As you know, family support is #1. As long as he has that, he has a good chance of healing. My thoughts are with you and your family and sincerely wish you the best outcome.


----------



## Dirtytom

Thanks to all for your prayers and support. The doctor at the VA is going to let about 20 of the less traumatic cases come out to the farm in a couple of weeks for a fish fry and gumbo..will post pictures. The Marine Reserve unit is sending two Master Sargent's to talk to the men

DT


----------

